# Mark your calendars! Saturday, October 14



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2017)

is National Dessert Day.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 9, 2017)

That sounds good to me. I'll mark my calendar and start preparing and eating desserts immediately so when the day comes I will have the perfect dessert to make and serve.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2017)

Please... I'm trying to come down off of Salted Caramel Ice Cream!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 9, 2017)

Great!  I've been jonesing for a Raisin pie.  Sadly I never see them for sale in the grocery stores, and of course I'm clueless about how to make one.   If I can ever find a woman who knows how to make them, I should offer to marry her.   


Yes, I know what your thinking - "what's in it for her?".  I dunno.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That sounds good to me. I'll mark my calendar and start preparing and eating desserts immediately so when the day comes I will have the perfect dessert to make and serve.



It's good to plan ahead. It's also good to not serve a new recipe for a special occasion. One should always try a recipe out before serving it to company...or to yourself, yanno?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Great!  I've been jonesing for a Raisin pie.  Sadly I never see them for sale in the grocery stores, and of course I'm clueless about how to make one.   If I can ever find a woman who knows how to make them, I should offer to marry her.
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what your thinking - "what's in it for her?".  I dunno.



nthego: You are fun! I can bake a raisin pie, but alas, I am engaged to Philly. Lulz.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2017)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's good to plan ahead. It's also good to not serve a new recipe for a special occasion. One should always try a recipe out before serving it to company...or to yourself, yanno?


Today is Canadian Thanksgiving.  I am serving lemon Pavlovas along with the traditional desserts. Mmmmm.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Great!  I've been jonesing for a Raisin pie.  Sadly I never see them for sale in the grocery stores, and of course I'm clueless about how to make one.   If I can ever find a woman who knows how to make them, I should offer to marry her.
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what your thinking - "what's in it for her?".  I dunno.



Boiled Raisin Pie was called funeral pie in this area years ago, it reminds me of mincemeat pie.

Before you decide to run out and get married grab a pie crust in the refrigerated section of the grocery store and make one.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12412/old-fashioned-raisin-pie-i/


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2017)

I could go for a good dessert at any time..lol


----------

